# My subscription



## Jimster (Feb 26, 2009)

Where do I find out how long my Tug subscription is?  How do I know if I get credited for reviews?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 27, 2009)

you can log in to the member only section at any time and view your current exact expiration date, its displayed in the MY TUG section near the top of the page

http://tug2.com/tugmembers


----------

